

How to not suck in VC pitches - hurricane
http://www.thomvest.com/blog.html

======
zachallaun
As an aside, HN best practice is to post the title of the article in the most
accurate way. "How to not suck" may imply a more light-hearted article, while
"How to Craft an Effective VC Pitch" is clearly informative.

Regarding the article, this advice seems to align with most of the stuff
posted relating to pitching.

Number 4, though, may give people the wrong message. It seems to say, "Don't
pursue a market with strong competition." If that were the case, Google
wouldn't exist. Most VC's and Angels, from what I've read, aren't so fazed by
competition, but rather see it as a sign of a lucrative market. The author
seems to think that "value" (yes, it was in quotes) is a strange competitive
advantage, but I'd argue that if value wasn't your key competitive advantage,
you're doing something wrong.

Other than that, it's a pretty informative read. No need to reinvent the
wheel.

~~~
hurricane
Hey Zachallaun,

Appreciate the feedback, new to hacker news and I titled it that way because
of the sentence "What amazes me is how poorly crafted many of these
presentations are." Apologize if it wasn't best practice.

Agree that the number 4 bullet seemed vague. The way I read "value" was
"cheapness" rather than creating value-add, but I might be reading it wrong.

------
contagion
Appreciated the information. Hadn't come across these guys before, has anyone
pitched them?

